# throttle body spacers



## frontdesk (Dec 6, 2004)

I have heard that these are good for a little extra power on the cheap. I have seen them for v8s, and more recently for hondas and acuras (made by helix I think) but never for nissans, or more specifically the sr20de. I was wondering if anyone had info on where to get them, or maybe even how to make them (since they seem to be very simply designed) or adapt one intended for something else. thanks


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

whats the point of them, to change the turbulance direction on the air flow or are u talkin about spacers that have inlets for nitrous jet instalation?


----------



## frontdesk (Dec 6, 2004)

basically I think it just allows the air/fuel to "atomise" more before the spark. better mixture = more combustable


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

frontdesk said:


> basically I think it just allows the air/fuel to "atomise" more before the spark. better mixture = more combustable


Nissans inject the fuel just over the intake valves. The throttle body only meters air. A spacer won't help.

Lew


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm not sure if it would help at all on a SR motor. You have seen cars with short intake runners and long intake runners, the reason you have runners for air intake is for one reason. On each intake runner the longer the route the faster and harder the air goes into the combustion chamber, so a creates a "supercharger" type effect, more air better combustion, more power. By placing a throttle body spacer on a vehicle you make the air that enters the motor have to take a longer route to get to the combustion chamber. Generally good for a small amount of torque. My opinion, not worth the trouble.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i belive its the same thing as that "air charger" or what ever it is the "super charge your car for $60" crap they claim it spins the air for better fuel/air mixture/ atomization ...they are a pointless waist of money (to bad the honda people don't know that :thumbup: ) so with this information you now have the upper hand in money saving :cheers:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

TB spacers are garbage, we sell them where I work. The theory is that you smooth out airflow, increase velocity, but they don't work. Plus CAI (another waste of money usually IMO) will not fit if you have a TB spacer (CAI are not designed with TB spacers in mind). Save your money and buy worthwhile upgrades.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

heres a pic of what hes talking about









the idea on how it works


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

It's in excellent Idea for a carburator since the A/F mixture is taking place right there. it DOES allow the fuel and air to mix better if your running a carb.

On EFI there's not a lot of point since the air and fuel don't usually mix until right before our intake valves. all your doing is changing the amount of time the air takes from the throttle body plate to the engine. Doesn't make much sence. 

I HAVE however heard of spacers that go on the END of the intake runners that are supposed to make more power. They are supposed to reduce intake manifold temp by separating the alloys of the head and the intake runners and then since you are adding space AFTER the injectors, it would act like a carb spacer adding more power because of longer A/F mix time.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Another reason for this specific application is that its SUPPOSE to swirl the air going into the motor, we all know that SR motors have already swirled there intake runners so this is pointless. Spinning the air is the same as blending eggs.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> It's in excellent Idea for a carburator since the A/F mixture is taking place right there. it DOES allow the fuel and air to mix better if your running a carb.


it is and im sure thats were the idea started (the illustrated pic of mine if for a carb) but then someone decided that they wanted to use it for their fuel injected car but because the air has much much farther to travel after the throttle body (as compared to a carb) its useless


----------

